# Sardines



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey @Trade , you got me started on sardines, like I used to eat with my mother. I did get King Oscar, packed in olive oil but they were skinless and boneless. I had them for lunch with a few drops of light Japanese wine vinegar. Delicious!

I started reading the label and the website. Mine were fished off the coast of Morrocco. The ones that aren't skinless and boneless are fished from Norway. Those are also called *Brisling Sardines.

https://www.kingoscar.com/products/brisling-sardines/*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

I hate sardines (and pilchards) ...all those bones and skin..and the smell of canned ones ...yukkk!! I've never seen boneless sardines.. (hubs used to love them but now he's a veggie he doesn't eat fish)

In Spain, all the  beach bar chiringuito's cook freshly caught  Sardines...they're really much larger than the ones packed in cans!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2019)

We buy them from Costco, the skinless and boneless in olive oil only.  They're from Morocco also.  We usually eat them straight from the can, maybe with crackers, cheese, etc. on the side.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2019)

I like Kipper Snacks...
.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2019)

I eat sardines, the ones packed in hot sauce.  Crackers and sardines a quick lunch.....


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I hate sardines (and pilchards) ...all those bones and skin..and the smell of canned ones ...yukkk!! I've never seen boneless sardines.. (hubs used to love them but now he's a veggie he doesn't eat fish)
> 
> In Spain, all the  beach bar chiringuito's cook freshly caught  Sardines...they're really much larger than the ones packed in cans!!


Somehow, I didn't think you'd like them, mi chica  you can have this instead.... .


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> We buy them from Costco, the skinless and boneless in olive oil only.  They're from Morocco also.  We usually eat them straight from the can, maybe with crackers, cheese, etc. on the side.


LOL, Seabreeze, that is the other can I bought! I'll try them tomorrow or within the next few days.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2019)

Sardine trivia: Lord Mountbatten would always bring aboard a supply of the finest tinned sardines when he joined a ship , and insist that the tins be turned regularly, so that the fish benefited from an even soaking.

I like these Mediterranean style sardines from King Oscar.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

I used to see the large sardines in a can, but never tried them.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2019)

I have found the smaller the sardine, the firmer flesh and better taste.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 15, 2019)

The omnivore, who I once was, loved sardines. I'd come home for lunch, open a can, put those unlucky little guys on mayonnaise and bread, and wolf 'em down. Yum! I actually miss them more than any other dead animal I gave up eating, about forty-two years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Somehow, I didn't think you'd like them, mi chica  you can have this instead.... .


 YUK!!! LOL>... I hate avocados....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

I've got a stack of cans of sardines in the larder.. all different types of sauces, I should take them to the food bank , because no-one will eat them now here..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> YUK!!! LOL>... I hate avocados....


LOL, Sorry, chica! I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> YUK!!! LOL>... I hate avocados....


Now you have gone too far.  Avocados are one of my favorite foods.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

I just had a look in the larder, and the canned _Mackerel_ is skinless and boneless..I hadn't realised that...  just took this photo


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Now you have gone too far.  Avocados are one of my favorite foods.


 I'm allergic to them Jim, as well as Kiwi fruit!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I just had a look in the larder, and the canned _Mackerel_ is skinless and boneless..I hadn't realised that...  just took this photo


I had pickled mackerel once, just like pickled herring is done, but while I love pickled herring, I wasn't wild about the mackerel. I should give it another try. That teriyaki sauce is enticing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm allergic to them Jim, as well as Kiwi fruit!!


Then I forgive Holly.....


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 15, 2019)

Sardines remind me of my dad; he and I shared many cans when I was a kid.   I also love the canned smoked oysters with a cold beer.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 15, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Now you have gone too far.  Avocados are one of my favorite foods.


I just made some vegan sushi with rice, carrots, celery, cucumber, asparagus and .......... avocados. Good stuff!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 15, 2019)

*I was never much into sardines, but my dad got me interested in Pickled Herring.  And my husband in Smoked Oysters.  I do not have them often, but on occasion.  I can get the Oysters at the Dollar Store or Aldi

 *


----------



## gennie (Aug 15, 2019)

Skinless & Boneless sardines are great lunch.   With a little vinegar or Coleman's Hot English Mustard and saltines.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 15, 2019)

About sardines...


----------



## jujube (Aug 15, 2019)

MmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmm.  Sardines on a saltine cracker with a  little dab of cream cheese.  Maybe with a dash of hot sauce, maybe not.  

I remember how horrified I was as a teenager sailing on the old Queen Elizabeth I being given a bowl of pickled herrings on a bed of chopped onions FOR BREAKFAST.  Now I'd be delighted!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Aug 15, 2019)

No, no no.  You never want to eat boneless sardines.  You miss all the calcium that way.  (or is it vitamin D?)

Pickled herrings too, yum!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 15, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> No, no no.  You never want to eat boneless sardines.  You miss all the calcium that way.  (or is it vitamin D?)
> 
> Pickled herrings too, yum!



Calcium!!   Vit D comes from ☀


----------



## Repondering (Aug 15, 2019)

I keep a stock of the WalMart Great Value brand of sardines in my pantry.  The price is right, they're packed in soybean oil, lightly smoked and have a long 'best if used by' date.  A product of Thailand BTW.  I eat 'em on toasted bread.
And they have skin and bones too, hence a rich source of calcium......


----------



## Llynn (Aug 15, 2019)

With sincere apologies to my 11% Swedish ancestors........I can't stand sardines.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 15, 2019)

Can’t stand them either.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 15, 2019)

I will pass on the sardines folks!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2019)

An excellent choice for protein... Used to eat them with mayo on crackers with my late Father - in - Law while watching the Ottawa Senators play hockey... Sure miss you, Pete... Rip Buddy...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Sardines remind me of my dad; he and I shared many cans when I was a kid.   I also love the canned smoked oysters with a cold beer.


I like canned oysters..and canned Mussels !


----------



## norman (Aug 16, 2019)

I like sardines, add a little cider vinegar,  chopped onions, eat from the can with saltine cracker and cream cheese if I have any,  I think they are an acquired taste kinda of like scotch.  I put the can out by the door leaving at least one piece of sardine for the neighbors cat or dog, they usual carry the can off.


----------



## Trade (Aug 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Hey @Trade , you got me started on sardines, like I used to eat with my mother. I did get King Oscar, packed in olive oil but they were skinless and boneless. I had them for lunch with a few drops of light Japanese wine vinegar. Delicious!



Cool!

We all want to feel like we accomplished something worthwhile during our lives.

If I can say that I influenced at least one person to eat more sardines then I can consider mine to have been a life worth living!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2019)

Trade said:


> Cool!
> 
> We all want to feel like we accomplished something worthwhile during our lives.
> 
> If I can say that I influenced at least one person to eat more sardines then I can consider mine to have been a life worth living!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 16, 2019)

Trade said:


> Cool!
> 
> We all want to feel like we accomplished something worthwhile during our lives.
> 
> If I can say that I influenced at least one person to eat more sardines then I can consider mine to have been a life worth living!


You’re such a ham


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2019)

"Pass this down, please"........


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 16, 2019)

Smoked oysters with Ritz crackers. Love sardines and always get the ones with bones that's is pure protein. Herring in vinegar again with Ritz crackers. I also love avocados very good for you as well.


----------



## toffee (Aug 16, 2019)

they are so good for you in oil......omega 3 eat once a week -loved them mashed in toast


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 16, 2019)

I picked this up by mistake a couple of months ago and it turned out to be a nice 100 calorie 0 carb meal/snack.

Warning it is very high in sodium.

I will grab a couple of cans next time I see it on sale for .99 cents.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2019)

*A Baby Sardine
by Spike Milligan*
*
A baby sardine
Saw her first submarine:
She was scared and watched through a peephole.

"Oh come, come, come,"
Said the sardine's mum.
"It's only a tin full of people."*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I picked this up by mistake a couple of months ago and it turned out to be a nice 100 calorie 0 carb meal/snack.
> 
> Warning it is very high in sodium.
> 
> I will grab a couple of cans next time I see it on sale for .99 cents.


 I buy a lot of canned tuna but I get it in spring water so I can mix it up with other stuff (jacket potatoes etc) ... can't eat anything  spicy!!


----------



## drifter (Aug 16, 2019)

I've eaten those big tin sardines in tomato sauce but
Prefer sardines in olive oil.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I buy a lot of canned tuna but I get it in spring water so I can mix it up with other stuff (jacket potatoes etc) ... can't eat anything  spicy!!


That's what I thought I had picked up until I got it home and took a second look at the label.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 16, 2019)

I like the ones in tomato sauce. When I was growing up my mom would have them for a quick dinner with a side of fried potatoes,baked beans and french bread to sop up the sauce.


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2019)

Cat food


----------



## Olivia (Aug 17, 2019)

My favorite way to eat sardines is fried with sliced onions and soy sauce


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2019)

*Fisherman’s Eggs*
"I consider Fisherman’s Eggs to be a gateway recipe to the wonderful world of sardines. Sardines are simply mixed with a tasty array of veggies and aromatics, then baked with a few eggs on top. They flavor is so good you wouldn’t know (or care) that you were noshing on dreaded sardines. "


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)

Looks great @Meanderer, except the yolks are runny 

That would be good in a taco, with hot sauce!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Aug 17, 2019)

debodun said:


> Cat food


That's what I said the first time I tasted Gefilte Fish.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 17, 2019)

*Funny thing, even though I do not like sardines, every time this thread pops up, I crave them for a second. Then it goes away and I start thinking about that banana thread!

And then I start to wonder how smoked oysters would taste mixed in with my scrambled eggs. If I did not know better I would swear I was pregnant. I have been craving pickles though.*


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 17, 2019)

which reminds me. i need to eat them more often


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2019)

Drats!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Drats!


Good find @Meanderer, you always make me laugh.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 27, 2019)

*Darn, I keep forgetting to look for oysters when I go out.  Need to stock up for winter.*


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 27, 2019)

Not big on sardines...but dip a fork in some Chinese mustard? I'm good for most anything, even tiny soggy fish.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 27, 2019)

Sardines + Louisiana Hot Sauce= Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Not big on sardines...but dip a fork in some Chinese mustard? I'm good for most anything, even tiny soggy fish.


Whooo... That real Chinese mustard can heal a sinus infection! How about Wasabi?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Sardines + Louisiana Hot Sauce= Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I'm hooked on that seasoned Japanese rice wine vinegar.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm hooked on that seasoned Japanese rice wine vinegar.


I gotta try that...hot? or HOT HOT!?
I'm into HOT HOT!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Whooo... That real Chinese mustard can heal a sinus infection! How about Wasabi?


They're both the healer of sinuses and curer of tasteless food


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I gotta try that...hot? or HOT HOT!?
> I'm into HOT HOT!


No, Gary, I'm sure you can find it hot, but mine isn't. Get a few hot chilies, those small, murderous ones, slice them lengthwise and stick them in the vinegar. (or a Carolina Reaper)


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Get a few hot chilies, those small, murderous ones, slice them lengthwise and stick them in the vinegar. (or a Carolina Reaper)


I'm on it

Thanks, Radi


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Get a few hot chilies, those small, murderous ones


Had a few contests with the Tuboscope guys, after a double shift or two in the pipe yards
I mean, why go home? Gonna start another shift in a few hours
There we'd be, sipping suds, eating chips and chilies




Learned the hard way one must never let a bitten one touch the tip of one's tongue





One can take out a bowl, easy




What happens in the end?

A fire breathing salad shooter

Week later, I'm still using cotton swabs


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Aug 28, 2019)

I like Sardines in oil and with saltines.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 74770


Lol!


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 28, 2019)

My Paw Paw used to have a huge jar of whole pickled herring in the fridge when I was a little girl.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I was never much into sardines, but my dad got me interested in Pickled Herring.  And my husband in Smoked Oysters.  I do not have them often, but on occasion.  I can get the Oysters at the Dollar Store or Aldi
> 
> View attachment 74605 View attachment 74606*


Love smoked oysters.


----------



## Trade (Aug 28, 2019)

Kimwhiz said:


> Love smoked oysters.



Me too!

And I also like anchovies. I haven't had them in years, but I think I'm going pick up a can next time I'm at the grocery store. I used to always get anchovies on my Pizza. back in the day when I could eat Pizza without gaining 3 lbs every time I have it.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 28, 2019)

Trade said:


> Me too!
> 
> And I also like anchovies. I haven't had them in years, but I think I'm going pick up a can next time I'm at the grocery store. I used to always get anchovies on my Pizza. back in the day when I could eat Pizza without gaining 3 lbs every time I have it.


Lol. I just ordered a pizza with anchovies the other day.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2019)

Trade said:


> Me too!
> 
> And I also like anchovies. I haven't had them in years, but I think I'm going pick up a can next time I'm at the grocery store. I used to always get anchovies on my Pizza. back in the day when I could eat Pizza without gaining 3 lbs every time I have it.


Trade, make this-
*Pissaladière (Caramelized Onion & Anchovy Tart)*


----------



## hearlady (Sep 13, 2019)

I love all of them. Sardines, herring, smoked oysters, canned clams. And I too haven't thought about anchovies in a while and will pick them up. Just a very small amount on pizza is great. They can flavor a lot of dishes and sauces.
I like to get canned clam chowder and add a can of baby clams so its more clammy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 13, 2019)

*I was looking through the pantry the other day and found 3 boxes of smoked oysters I had forgotten I had.  So I ate one. YUM*


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 13, 2019)

Just the smell of them sends me running for fresher air.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I was looking through the pantry the other day and found 3 boxes of smoked oysters I had forgotten I had.  So I ate one. YUM*
> [/Quote
> Good find, @Marie5656 ....it's these little things that make us smile.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2019)

"Watch as Scott catalog new-issues editor Marty Frankevicz discusses the clever packaging for Portugal’s new set of six stamps honoring its fish-canning industry. "

Monday Morning Brief | Stamps in a sardine can


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)

I picked up a small jar of Vita pickled herring in wine and sliced onions the other day. Delicious!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2019)

Ligo Sardines "Santa"


----------



## oldman (Dec 9, 2019)

My Pappy immigrated from Greece, so he was the person that got me started eating sardines. My wife doesn’t like me eating them in the house, so I buy them only during the summer months so that I can enjoy them outside. I like mine in mustard sauce with crackers on the side, of course.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 9, 2019)

No sardines here.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2019)

Sardines are a funny topic, and have been a boon to cartoonists around the world.  I have never tried them. For me It is the road, not taken.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 9, 2019)

Excellent for your heart along with herring and salmon. I eat them with Ritz crackers that are bad for the heart.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Feb 24, 2020)

love john west sardines / and love pilchards too ' especially in a sarnie' omega 3 in every tin


----------



## Repondering (Feb 24, 2020)

Sardines are a regular part of my diet but I've switched brands from WalMart Great Value sardines in soybean oil to Season Brand sardines in olive oil....with skin and bones.  I get 'em online from Amazon in 12 packs.  They're wild caught Atlantic sardines and a product of Morocco.  The can lids are a plastic foil that peel off fairly easily and there aren't any sharp edges that might cut one's fingers.  OK, these are really crucial items of information eh?  I'm off to cut dado slots for a bookshelf I'm making.  BTW, the sardine cans w/o sharp edges?  They make handy dandy little containers to temporarily hold small items like screws or washers so you don't lose 'em when you're working on something or other......


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2020)

They also come without skin and bones.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

My uncle liked kippers.


----------



## charry (Feb 24, 2020)

I love fresh sardines cooked on a BBQ, preferably in Greece ...


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

charry said:


> I love fresh sardines preferably in Greece ...



Reminds me of a fellow in church that vacationed in Greece last year. He said he went fishing in the Mediterranean Sea and they used squid for bait. Then he mentioned what a delicious calamari meal he and his wife had  dining out. I said that his meal was probably the leftover bait that the fishing boat owners probably sell to the restaurants.


----------

